# Bulking ???



## 4acesbro21 (May 11, 2014)

Hey guys 
As some of u may know i was experimenting with cutting for my vacation , well thats me back and as i said before i want to go on a bulk 

My stats are currently about 152lbs , i have very little body fat and a reasonble amount of muscle im looking to get upto about 200lbs withs goals of not puting on massive amounts of fats, im willing to do this gradually rather then eating like a slob for weeks and looking fat. I would like to do a clean bulk. 

Wat is the best ratio to do this ? Would i use the macro count in the same way i did for cutting except add more calories ? 

What foods r best for bulking ?

Do i swap my foods , for example take normal mince beef rather then lean mince beef for that extra fat ?

And r carbs the key to gaining weight ? 


Look forwar to your replies guys ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

50 pounds with just food is gonna be very hard to do...gonna take years


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2014)

Well you are 152 and want to hit 200 but then refer to weeks. Getting to 200 and staying lean will take you two or three years.

As far as what to eat and how much I wouldn't bother figuring that out. Just track what you are eating.  Eat until you are full. Then have a few more bites. Do that whenever you feel hungry. 

Eat whatever you want but keep the protein and carbs high.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 11, 2014)

Bundy is tight but it's is doable. You could hit 200 in 2 years if u were very dedicated to this. Good luck. Sorry I can't offer any diet advice but just eat good quality food and train your ass off


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 11, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Bundy is tight but it's is doable. You could hit 200 in 2 years if u were very dedicated to this. Good luck. Sorry I can't offer any diet advice but just eat good quality food and train your ass off



how did u know i was tight? lol


----------



## Seeker (May 11, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Hey guys
> As some of u may know i was experimenting with cutting for my vacation , well thats me back and as i said before i want to go on a bulk
> 
> My stats are currently about 152lbs , i have very little body fat and a reasonble amount of muscle im looking to get upto about 200lbs withs goals of not puting on massive amounts of fats, im willing to do this gradually rather then eating like a slob for weeks and looking fat. I would like to do a clean bulk.
> ...



Yes! and as you put on weight you continue to increase your calories. You currently weigh 152 lbs so you want to eat like you weigh 162 lbs, when you get to 162 lbs you want to eat as if you weigh 172 lbs, and so on , and so on.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 11, 2014)

I ran your TDEE from this site using some assumptions based upon your avatar pic (guessed you at about 25, around 5'7") along with your stated current weight. 

Based on these (you may want to adjust them if I'm off) along with an assumption that you train 5x per week, your total daily energy expenditure is around 2400 calories. Think of this as "maintenance" from a caloric perspective. 

What I would suggest then is to begin adding calories at around 10% of your TDEE and let the scale be your guide. At a 10% surplus based on your current TDEE you should gain between a half-pound and a pound per week. Then re-adjust as Seeker suggested when you achieve a milestone (eg. 10Lbs added). 

Eat the kind of foods that BB suggested here, log them in an app like MyFitnessPal allow yourself a cheat day (or even just a cheat meal) weekly so you don't feel deprived and you're on your way. 

Good luck!

- Savage


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 11, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> how did u know i was tight? lol



Just figured with how much time u spend on your abs that u had a tight vagina too. Lol.


----------



## ezy424 (May 11, 2014)

Hey well I can only tell u too tings eat a lot and lift really heavy  don't worry about putting on fat cuz then is not bulking it will be a clean bulk


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2014)

ezy424 said:


> Hey well I can only tell u too tings eat a lot and lift really heavy  don't worry about putting on fat cuz then is not bulking it will be a clean bulk



Yup

My pet peeve: lean bulk

That's an oxymoron.

What's the opposite? 

Chubby cutting?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 11, 2014)

Cheerz guys , the 50 lbs wasnt as much my choice . It was adviced to me , i was going to aim for 25 , but yeah ive read theough coments and take all on bored , im looking forward to this as wen i was cutting i was always hungry , ill enjoy eatin as much as i can , thanks guy , ill probably put a progress pik up in a month or so , 
And 2 years is not wat i was thinking , my aim is about 6 months but this isnt a time limit , i more interted in bulking until i feel i look ready to cut rather the the amount i weigh on a scale , i feel visual evaluation works better for me rather then the numbers on the scales


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 12, 2014)

Go buy some liquid egg whites, oats, pb, wholemilk and some whey pprotein. Make 2 shakes a day with all that shit i just listed it'll be about 3000 calories just in those shakes. That plus good whole foods will make u grow. Fast.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 12, 2014)

4acesbro21 said:


> Cheerz guys , the 50 lbs wasnt as much my choice . It was adviced to me , i was going to aim for 25 , but yeah ive read theough coments and take all on bored , im looking forward to this as wen i was cutting i was always hungry , ill enjoy eatin as much as i can , thanks guy , ill probably put a progress pik up in a month or so ,
> And 2 years is not wat i was thinking , my aim is about 6 months but this isnt a time limit , i more interted in bulking until i feel i look ready to cut rather the the amount i weigh on a scale , i feel visual evaluation works better for me rather then the numbers on the scales



Aces, how tall are you and how long have you been lifting?

Even 25lbs in 6months wouldn't be all muscle - you can't maximize muscle gain without a little spill over. And just like these guys said, make sure you hit your total protein everyday. Besides that eat often - every 2-3 hours eat something, anything - carbs tend not to fill you up as much as fat so save large fat meals until the end of your day when you have gotten plenty of calories in. 

As for lifting - go heavy, but not powerlifting per se - you want lower rest periods, higher intensity. Big compound lifts. Hit every muscle 2x / week - and keep your workouts to around 1hr. 4 training sessions / week is usually a great starting place to gauge your training & rest needs - and cut isolation lifts to lagging body parts only.. if you do any at all


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 12, 2014)

As for training i think i can do that , i already lift weite well for my size and shape , find myself lifting more the the bigger guys etc , and all my workouts are high intensity as i dont like taking breaks between sets , i prefer to keep going and work up a sweat , i hit gym 5 somtime 6 times a week and i eat every 2.5 hours already , ill be doin all these things and ill be making sure i keep lifting more and more


----------

